# Electroventilador Renault Kangoo 2011



## Hurcom (Sep 26, 2017)

Saludos, tengo un renault kangoo 2011, el sistema del electroventilador no se activa, revisando observe que los 5 volt que deben estar presente en el sensor de temperatura cuando acoplo el terminal de tres pines el voltaje mencionado se va a 0 volt, de esta forma no llega la polarizacion negativa a la bobina del rele que activa el electroventilador, si retiro el terminal del sensor inmediatamente se activa el electroventilador, me imagino que los 5 volt deben venir del modulo pcm, pero no tengo el esquema electrico del sistema, alguien ha tenido una experiencia igual? ...


----------



## jhon b (Oct 4, 2017)

al parecer tu sensor de temperatura esta en corto, retíralo y aplica calor, usa un tester en función de ohmetro, al hacer esto su resistencia debe de variar.

tu sistema eléctrico esta bien ya que cuando desconectas el sensor se activa el ventilador y esta respuesta es normal.


----------

